# Need recommendations for combo



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
I need your advice, I'm looking to get a fly fishing combo . It will be used in saltwater. I do not want to spend a fortune but don't mind spending a bit to get a decent one. also do you guys have a preference in line leaders, and tippets?

also I would like some advice in maintaining fly fishing gear properly.

thank you:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

O yeah ill be using it on my kayak and from land if that matters.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Tfo Ticr-X in an 8wt. Depending on what you are doing but Scientific Anglers Bonefish line is really nice. If you can get a good deal on Ebay on a Tibor they are pretty nice reels. Can't go wrong with a VanStaal fly reel though. Pretty sweet.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

You moved right? Dont touch a tropical fly line if you are not in a hot environment. Temp is very important in the fly line world. What are you trying to catch? Deep or shallow? If you are fishing pacific GTs then that 8 wt wont do you much. Need some more info. 
If you are just looking for brand recommendations, then there are plenty. From less expensive end you have: TFO, redington, echo, st croix, and all are good rods. I am a fan of redington, although you will get more tfo supporters around here. Echo makes good durable rods and I would think it would be easy to high stick a fish from a yak.....think about that and youtube tim rajeff when you get a chance. 

Reels? Again it depends on your target. Some manufacturers excel in smaller line wts and suck when things get bigger. Some are the other way around. Of course there are the guys that do everythin right and you will pay 1k for it. Abel, tibor, pate, hardy, etc. 

If it were me recommending a starter rod for pensacola salt fishing, I would put a lamson konic 4 on a redington rs4 9wt. Yes, I would put a tropical floater on it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Forgot you were fishing the cold Pacific waters.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks,
I will be fishing in san diego.
The bay, la Jolla, and the ocean.

Looks like ill need more then one combo.

Ill probly fish la jolla the most . 

I didnt realize how much thinking went into fly fishing . I think ill enjoy it though ..


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IskEcSttB_E


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow thats impressive


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks,
> I will be fishing in san diego.
> The bay, la Jolla, and the ocean.
> 
> ...


It's really tough but when you finally get into some fish with your fly rod its awesomea! Trying to cast from a yak is very hard too. Might not be so bad for you since you'll probably be standing up to cast. I don't have enough room to stand and cast without tangling my line up so I just cast while seated. You'll have to practice a lot and your first couple trips it'll feel like more of a hastle than anything. But its worth all the time you put into it! What will you be targeting the most with it?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure exactly what fish ill be targeting at first probly anything lol.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Fly gear is expensive but, the good thing about it is you only have to buy a rod once. I bought and orvis 8wt when I started flyfishing in 2002. It has a lifetime warranty. If it ever breaks, I send it in, they send me a new one. If they stop making that model, they replace it with their new model. I will always have a premium rod. redington is the same way, although they charge $25 for an exchange. TFO is that way too. break a rod (and if you buy TFO you will break a rod) they will exchange no questions asked. slam it in the door, step on it, whatever.....

Reels: How many conventional reels have a lifetime warranty? a few, but not many. The ones that do are expensive right? A lot of fly reels do! I am talking $100 fly reels too. 

Find out a budget and a rod wt and it narrows it down a lot.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Well if your gonna go with more than one fly rod start with an 8wt and then get whatever size the guys that know what they're talking about suggest for the bigger fish out there. I've had fun with my 8wt and I've caught fish from 5" baby specks up to slot reds and I plan on using my 8wt offshore here too for bobos and Spanish


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

would would you get if you had 250-350 to spend on a combo?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

To be completely honest I have no idea. The only fly rod I've had experience with is my tfo rod and scientific angler reel. Whenever its time for me to upgrade from what I've got now ill be asking folks questions too


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

a 9 wt rod from redington, tfo or echo. your pick in the price range. 

If anyone here or there can tell you about a ross flystik I would want to listen. They are 7'11" in length and can be to your door for 179.99. I am interested in how the shorter rods will handle in a yak. I would think it is the way to go?

Reels: Look at a redington delta, rise or drift on ebay. new from 100-150 with warranty. a lamson konic will run around 120, and is highly regarded as the best fly reel under 150 by a lot of people. Do not buy a reel from orvis. 

I say 9 wt for a few reasons. The type of fishing we do here requires a 5/6 wt for inshore and for smaller stuff on the beach like pomps and bobos. On a windy day or to chuck bigger flies all day when blindcasting, a 7/8 is better. When I hit the beach, I want a 10wt. for redfish, jacks etc. I do not forsee you fishing for piddlers inshore very long. From my reading today online, there are kelp patties that can be reached by kayak, and hold mahi, pacific bonito etc. A 9 wt is minimum there, and your next buy may be an 11. If you do decide to stay inshore, you can make your next rod a 7. It starts you off middle of the road so to speak. 

I am sure Capt harry and chris v will help with this when they can. Both will offer good insight. I know chris has echo experience and harry is a tfo man.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to respond.
Seriously.

Making my christmas list with ur recomendations lol


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

You owe us one for sure for this! It is hard work shopping for fly gear online......


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah i was pretty lost when i tried on my own


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I bought a Echo rod and Echo Ion reel, backing, fly line, leader for $190 +/- from Sam's in Orange Beach, today. I have some stuff that cost a good bit more but I really like this outfit. And those are good guys to deal with.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice

Thanks


----------

